

Predicting Vulnerability Exploits with Twitter Analytics - leantza
http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~tdumitra/blog/2015/08/02/predicting-vulnerability-exploits/

======
bbrazil
Using Twitter to figure out which vulnerabilities you probably need to care
about is a neat idea. Not as thorough as going through all the CVEs by hand,
but better than nothing.

